# Carbon or no carbon? If none, what instead?



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

*Do you filter with carbon or no carbon?*​
Carbon729.17%No carbon1770.83%


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

I ways always told to use carbon filtration, but much to my surprise, I just read an article arguing both sides.

1.What do you guys do?

2.If no carbon, is something placed where the carbon normally would rest?

3.Would the blue mesh, sponges, and mechanical filtration media be sufficient? I vaccuum, scrub glass, and change water every Sunday


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Blue mesh?

I just fill the carbon space with mechanical media.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Its not a use or do not use. I think everyone will admit that carbon has its use. But not many would keep it in there filter full time as its not required so why over complicate with the carbon changes every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

blue mesh is the sleeve..kind of like a pot scrubby


----------



## hoary2001 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm replacing my carbon with Seachem's Purigen. Supposedly works many times better than carbon AND it is reusable after cleaning. A little bit goes a long way and it lasts for about 6 months (according to the literature).

Anyone tried it?


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

I think im gonna try the eheim efilav to replace the carbon...


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Purigen is fine, I just have bio media in my filter these days thou. Purigen helps an aquarium that hasn't yet matured fully. A fully matured aquarium should be crystal clear without the need for carbon or purigen or anything else.

Carbon is good for polishing an immature tank or removing meds/contaminants and things like that. Not something you need in your filter full time for the majority of aquarium keepers.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't used carbon in years in any of my main tanks unless there was a very specific reason to. I place a course pad in the slot on my HOBs to act like a pre-filter before the cleaning/polishing pads. I do something similar with my canisters.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, carbon is out. Ill save my unused carbon for emergencies. This site is the best.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been using Purigen for the last 6-8 months, I think. Renewed it a few times (bleach).
Haven't really noticed much of a difference to be honest.
I use filter floss in place of carbon.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i just have ceramic bio media myself. that and sponge inserts and pillow stuffing to pick up smaller particles. works great. maybe occasionally ill use carbon but only if chem levels suggest i need to. GL in your choice but id just get bio media and call it a day.


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

I heard that carbon helps keep the smell of a tank down any truth ti that Wifey hates a stinky tank.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes there is truth in that, but a properly cared for tank shouldn't stink anyway. The smell would indicate something is wrong.


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

Well when I first started about a couple months in I had a stinky tank started to do more WC about 10% every couple days no problems since


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah thats sounds right. I new tank can be smelly to start with even when things are looking correct and will normally fix itself.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

bigwaverider said:


> Well when I first started about a couple months in I had a stinky tank started to do more WC about 10% every couple days no problems since


Carbon is good to remove odors, but most do not experience this. Also tints in the water.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I found my stink comes from food spilled on the top of the glass that gets wet and scummy.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Since topping off all my canister trays with filter floss my water is crystal and output flow still plenty powerful enough. 
Used Purigen for a few months and didn't really notice a massive difference.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I've used Purigen in my filters for years. With regular weekly water changes and good tank maintenance it's not essential. But mine does turn darker as the weeks/months go by so I do believe it is helping to remove organics like it's supposed to. I only use carbon to remove meds.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I use carbon occassionally, mostly after medication.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Purigen. It's like carbon on steroids and can be regenerated.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

sir_keith said:


> Purigen. It's like carbon on steroids and can be regenerated.


+1.

I believe it makes a positive difference in my tanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No carbon and nothing instead for me. If you have issues, solve the root cause and don't just treat the symptom.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> No carbon and nothing instead for me. If you have issues, solve the root cause and don't just treat the symptom.


Do you not use any mechanical filtration either, because it's just treating a symptom, specifically, particulate matter in your aquarium? You can do whatever you like, but saying Purigen is just a band-aid on a symptom is just flat-out silly.


----------

